# Sully's Recovery Thread



## Lucky_072508

My goat, Sully, was my first. I've had him since he was 8 weeks, he is 2.5 now. I bottle fed him, and he has always been my "baby". He and my other goat, Jakey are extremely close which makes this even harder. They are never more than 4-5 feet away from each other even tho they are both intact with huge personalities. 
Sully started falling over recently. It seemed like a vitamin B deficiency so he was getting b complex injections. The past couple of days he has started having seizures. Today he can barely walk without falling over and seizing. He is down 99% of the time. Jakey stands by him and tries to get him to get up. It's heart breaking. 
I am getting him put down on Monday if the vet can come out. 
I am devastated, but numb at the same time. :tear:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Lucky_072508 said:


> My goat, Sully, was my first. I've had him since he was 8 weeks, he is 2.5 now. I bottle fed him, and he has always been my "baby". He and my other goat, Jakey are extremely close which makes this even harder. They are never more than 4-5 feet away from each other even tho they are both intact with huge personalities.
> Sully started falling over recently. It seemed like a vitamin B deficiency so he was getting b complex injections. The past couple of days he has started having seizures. Today he can barely walk without falling over and seizing. He is down 99% of the time. Jakey stands by him and tries to get him to get up. It's heart breaking.
> I am getting him put down on Monday if the vet can come out.
> I am devastated, but numb at the same time. :tear:


 :tear: :hug:


----------



## nancy d

Do you have Thiamine on hand?


----------



## ptgoats45

I'm so sorry  Is he a Nubian by any chance? Almost sounds like he might have G6S, though most don't live as long as he has, although with excellent care they can hang on longer.


----------



## Lucky_072508

No thiamine. 
He is not a Nubian. He is a Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I would suggest b12 complex injections and penG. Anyone else think so?


----------



## goathiker

B1 (thiamin) is what is needed. A lot of it....


----------



## wildegoats0426

goathiker said:


> B1 (thiamin) is what is needed. A lot of it....


What about the vitamin b complex?


----------



## nancy d

wildegoats23 said:


> I would suggest b12 complex injections and penG. Anyone else think so?


This would not hurt at all.
Lucky if your B is fortified it's going to take mass doses every 6 hrs.
Sorry this is happening.


----------



## Lucky_072508

If he is still alive tomorrow I will get that. I don't think he will be tho. I went ahead and had my dad carry him to the shelter and I said goodbye and told him that I love him. And now I'm crying which means the numbness wore off. I want the numbness back, desperately. 
My dad actually said sorry about sully. Which I think is what made me not numb anymore. My dad has literally never apologized to me for anything in my entire life. 
This sucks...


----------



## wildegoats0426

I'm very sorry :/ he knows he is loved very much


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

An IV shut with thiamine and Bo Se and B12 she came around in hours


----------



## nancy d

Lucky_072508 said:


> If he is still alive tomorrow I will get that. I don't think he will be tho. I went ahead and had my dad carry him to the shelter and I said goodbye and told him that I love him. And now I'm crying which means the numbness wore off. I want the numbness back, desperately.
> My dad actually said sorry about sully. Which I think is what made me not numb anymore. My dad has literally never apologized to me for anything in my entire life.
> This sucks...


Take that "Sorry about Sully" from your dad into your heart. Be thankful & cherish it.
It's always hard to lose an animal. But your dad showed you something here. Praying for you.


----------



## kccjer

I'm so sorry hon.


----------



## janeen128

soooo very sorry.... Hugs!!! Can't imagine...


----------



## Sheffba

I'm so sorry.. My prayers are with you..


----------



## happybleats

Im so sorry...I agree with large doses of Thiamine..B 12 wont hurt either...If you can get fortified B complex that has enough thiamine to be effective..It needs to be done ASAP..the longer he goes the harder for him to recover if this is his need...

best wishes!!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

I am so very sadden by what is happening with you and your goat................I also believe from the things I have read when you are in here that you love him so much and you are doing all the things you should be and can do doing. It tears you up inside when all that you have done is still not enough.........or you think you have done more. Sweetie, when a person or an animal is loved as much as the two of you, it is a very very special thing. ..............you should be very blessed to have him for what ever time you have as with all living things. If he should pass think of all the wonderful feelings you had and the silly things he did to make you laugh...............he will live on for ever in your heart for ever. You will see him every day in the little things that the other goats do. He will continue to make you smile. 
Love is a very powerful thing, and everyone on here has that for you


----------



## wildegoats0426

Any news today?


----------



## mjs500doo

Have you considered tetanus? We just lost Cotton yesterday from battling tetanus.


----------



## Lucky_072508

He made it through the night but is still down and can't get up. I am headed to tractor supply to get thiamine if they have it, and penicillin. I already have the b complex. 
How much of everything should he be getting, and how frequent? He's a Nigerian dwarf and is probably around 80 lbs.
Should I dose my other goat in case it's contagious?
Thank you all for your support.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I know on the bcomplex it's 4cc every 6 hrs. I'll get the links for you they are super helpful


----------



## wildegoats0426

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/polio-listeriosis-signs-treatment-112786/

These are really helpful I hope it works for you


----------



## Lucky_072508

Thank you.
Can I put all the meds in one syringe, or do they need to be separate shots?


----------



## wildegoats0426

Lucky_072508 said:


> Thank you. Can I put all the meds in one syringe, or do they need to be separate shots?


I would do separate ones


----------



## Lucky_072508

SubQ or IM?


----------



## wildegoats0426

Sq is fine


----------



## wildegoats0426

Have you taken his temp?


----------



## wildegoats0426

Also nutri drench helps if you can get it. It's at tsc also


----------



## farmgirl631

I'm so sorry!! I hope the medicine works!


----------



## Lucky_072508

They didn't have straight thiamine so I got this tube stuff called jump start that has thiamine in it. I gave him that, plus nutri-drench, and an electrolyte paste. I also got penicillin. He does have an appetite and was fairly alert after i fed him which is good.


----------



## wildegoats0426

That's good! If you have the vitamin b complex I would still give 4cc every 6 hrs. What is his temp? Eye lid color?


----------



## OakHollowRanch

I hope he pulls through for you! There is a lot of great advice here. Hang in there! :grouphug:


----------



## Lucky_072508

Ok. I don't know his temp. His eyes look fine. When he is doing what looks like seizing his pupils are quite dilated and his eyes twitch. But otherwise they look normal.
He hasn't been up tho since yesterday afternoon. He falls over whenever I try to stand him up.
How much penicillin should he get?


----------



## wildegoats0426

Lucky_072508 said:


> Ok. I don't know his temp. His eyes look fine. When he is doing what looks like seizing his pupils are quite dilated and his eyes twitch. But otherwise they look normal.
> He hasn't been up tho since yesterday afternoon. He falls over whenever I try to stand him up.
> How much penicillin should he get?


According to the links I posted its 1cc pen per 10-20lbs. So I would do 8cc. The eye thing is a symptom of polio. Try to get him in a sling or on a hay bale, he needs to be propped up somehow, even if you can hold him up for a little bit. Is he drinking?


----------



## goathiker

If that is just regular B-complex instead of the fortified, he needs about 20ccs every 6 hours. Please read on it and tell us how much Thiamin it has.


----------



## Lucky_072508

It says it is high level b complex. That has 100 mgs of thiamine in it.
It doesn't say on the jump start how much thiamine is in that.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Lucky_072508 said:


> It says it is high level b complex. That has 100 mgs of thiamine in it. It doesn't say on the jump start how much thiamine is in that.


Okay good


----------



## cheyenne

I hope the medicine works for him.... good luck Sully!


----------



## milkmaid

Lucky, FYI, the thiamine is to cure polio, and the penicillin is to cure Listeriosis, both of which can cause loss of balance as you are describing.
I thought I'd point that out since I didn't see it mentioned.
Prayers for Sully! I hope this takes care of the problem!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would go with what goathiker (Jill) said. Large, large amounts of Thiamine are needed.


----------



## sandraH

I feel your pain. I lost my first and favorite doe on Friday and her twins
I cried and cried. So sorry for your loss.(Hugs to you. Good Momma)


----------



## sandraH

By the way you did not fail. You had no control over this.


----------



## wildegoats0426

How's sully?


----------



## Lucky_072508

He seems a tiny bit better today. He is alert and is actually trying to "talk" which he hasn't done in over 2 weeks. And he is bending his legs a bit which he hasn't done in about 3 days. He is still down tho but I have been turning him over and moving him around so he stays comfortable.
I noticed last night that his penis looks infected. I'm going to thoroughly clean it today and hope the antibiotics help that as well. 
I was freaking out yesterday because we had a huge fire at my house, right by the house and 10 feet from the goat pen. It was probably 200 feet all the way around and close to that high with all the smoke. Being proud men, my fiancé and my dad claimed it was under control even though it was spreading rapidly. I was told not to call 911 but did anyway before anyone got hurt or it spread into the goat pen. Based on the size and the fact that my dad is terminally I'll and can't be around smoke, 2 fire trucks had to come out as well as an ambulance and 2 cop cars.
My dad was mad at me and embarrassed, but oh well.
One of our neighbors even ran down because they saw Sully flailing and thought he was stuck. Poor Sully was terrified and was trying to get away from the fire. 

Anyway, I called in sick to work to take care of him today.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Oh my gosh I'm sorry about the fire and hope everything is okay! On another note, GO SULLY! That is awesome  keep up the injections and for the infection you may be able to clean it with diluted iodine or betadine. I really have hope for you and him that he will pull through this


----------



## milkmaid

Sorry about the fire and glad nothing and nobody was hurt. Come on Sully!


----------



## nchen7

Sorry about the fire, but glad no one was hurt!

GOO SULLY! he sounds like a fighter!!! Hoping for the best!


----------



## Lucky_072508

Thought y'all might want to see some photos of my little buddy. The first few are from when He was really little, the last one is the most recent. I haven't taken any photos of him since he has been sick, since I want to remember him the way he was before.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Too cute! I really hope your little guy pills through


----------



## Smallfarmer

Poor sully. Keep up what you're doing. It sounds like he may be recovering, however slowly. Have you had a vet check him out?


----------



## Lucky_072508

I have no way of getting him to the vet at this time, and the vet can't come out (I called on Thursday and asked).
Does the durvet brand high level b complex have enough thiamine? 
I've been offering him water (which he drinks), sweet feed (since he can't get up to eat anything else), 8cc pen g once daily via IM injection, 4cc b complex every 6 hours via IM injection, 1.5 oz. Nutri-drench every 8 hours, an electrolyte paste, and "jump start plus" paste every 4-6 hours.
Does this sound accurate, or should I be doing more or less?


----------



## Lucky_072508

I also have a light blanket on him even tho it is pretty warm out (low 70's, I think) because my other goat, Jakey, is in rut and won't leave Sully's butt alone, and as a result of Jakey's persistence and Sully's lack of defense, Sully's tail is bleeding...poor guy.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I have a bottle of it i will look when I get home. But I think that sounds right. Is there any way they can be separated for now?


----------



## Lucky_072508

I don't have anywhere else to put Jakey.

I just got out of the shower after carrying Sully out of the sun and into the shelter. He is able to roll over on his own but cannot stand up on his own even if I get him to his feet.
He is HEAVY so I had take several breaks in the process, even though I only needed to move him about 20 feet. He is an intact buck, and anyone who has bucks know how gross they smell. I felt like I bathed in buck grease so I definitely needed to shower and change clothes. 
He has been really alert all day and he lifts his head and tries to vocalize whenever he sees me or whenever I leave the pen.
So his progress list so far, in the past 2 days of treatment is:

He is able to somewhat bend his legs
He has started vocalizing, after not "talking" for 3 weeks
He can lift and move his head well
He can roll over and scoot around
He has an appetite (I have to put his head to the bowl tho)
He drinks water (same as food, I have to put his head to the bowl)
He is alert

Is this enough progress to indicate that he might recover and that I should keep treating him? I love him so much, and if there is no way he'll get better I would rather let him go with dignity by getting PTS then to have him slowly die...


----------



## GoatScape

*Dewormed?*

I'm new here and this may have it aready been said but I had a Nigerian mix act that way with the seizure look and not being able to stand and we ended up putting her down because they thought it was listeria, it wasnt and the autopsy revealed it was a parasite and we probably could have saved her with by de-worming, thiamine and B12.


----------



## milkmaid

> he is able to somewhat bend his legs
> he has started vocalizing, after not "talking" for 3 weeks
> he can lift and move his head well
> he can roll over and scoot around
> he has an appetite (i have to put his head to the bowl tho)
> he drinks water (same as food, i have to put his head to the bowl)
> he is alert
> 
> is this enough progress to indicate that he might recover and that i should keep treating him?


Yes! And GoatScape is right, don't leave parasites out of the equation.
I am rooting for him!


----------



## luvmyherd

Awe. he is so cute. I am pulling for him.

We have dealt with polio (if that is what it is). The best results we had were when we used the high dose Thiamine. It has 500mg/cc as apposed to only 100mg/cc in the bcomplex. The vet gave us the antibiotic Nuflor. Both of these need a prescription so if you do get the vet out ask him about that. We have pulled them through on bcomplex and PenG but it is much harder.
I would avoid grain altogether at this time and try to get him to eat leaves or hay.
Whenever my goats are down I mix up an electrolyte that I have come to call *Goateraide*.
1 gallon water
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup honey or white syrup
If he is drinking he may be willing to just take this. Otherwise I use a drench.

I am just telling you what I do, not what I think you should do. I am very sorry you are going through this. It is so hard to lose such a dear little friend.


----------



## Lucky_072508

I'll try offering hay again. He had access to it when he was still able to walk and he wouldn't touch it. I have him on sweet feed now because he has a huge appetite for that and I want to make sure he is eating. 
I just texted my friend who is a vet tech and I'm waiting to hear back if she can get me some thiamine.


----------



## janeen128

Is he chewing his cud? If he isn't chewing his cud I wouldn't give anymore grain, as it will just mess with his ruminan more. Mine usually don't accept grain when they are down, but I would have a hard time not feeding it to him if he ate it right up... Hoping there is cud chewing....


----------



## Lucky_072508

I haven't noticed cud chewing, but he does burp and I can hear his stomach gurgling when he eats, which if I remember correctly is a good sign?


----------



## wildegoats0426

I have high hopes for sully and have grown attached to him just following you on this thread. I'm rooting for sully!


----------



## janeen128

Lucky_072508 said:


> I haven't noticed cud chewing, but he does burp and I can hear his stomach gurgling when he eats, which if I remember correctly is a good sign?


Yep, that is a good sign Come on Sully you can pull through


----------



## mjs500doo

Try to find the grassy soft bits in the hay you have. The softer the better. Easier to eat while downed and more palatable.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Reading through this thread, and I started out in tears, but my hopes are getting higher! Sounds like he's improving, praying for you and sully!


----------



## Lucky_072508

Well I just came back in from doing Sully's last treatment for the night. I talked my mom through everything so she can take care of him tomorrow while I am at work. He knows her and she loves him, so even tho I want to play hooky again like I did today, I can't, but I trust her with him. When I got to Sully, I saw that he had scooted himself a few feet and he was eating grass and plants on his own (still from a laying down position). 
My vet tech friend got back to me and said she couldn't get me Rx strength thiamine. so I may increase his high level b complex (which has 100 mgs of thiamine per cc, and I've been giving him 4 cc's every 6 hours) to 6-7 cc's/6 hours.
Words cannot describe how much i love him and how badly I want him to pull through....


----------



## wildegoats0426

Good! He's surrounded by awesome people


----------



## milkmaid

I wasn't following your other thread, but have you done a fecal or wormed him recently? His body needs to concentrate on recovering, and an overload of worms will only hinder it.
After what somebody said about worms causing falling, it keeps nagging at my mind.
Sounds like he is doing better still! Keep fighting!


----------



## Lucky_072508

I am going to worm him today as well as giving him a tetanus shot. Will the de-wormer get rid of parasites or does he need something else for that? 
I am also going to get a bale of alfalfa hay--his favorite.


----------



## Lucky_072508

He is doing about the same this morning, except he didn't want any water. He was actually eating leaves on his own so I gathered a nice little pile for him.


----------



## nchen7

what kind of wormer do you have?


----------



## Lucky_072508

I don't have any right now, but I am getting some at tractor supply in a couple hours.


----------



## nchen7

oh, ok, well, i'm not an expert, but I've read to either get Ivomec plus or valbazen as they cover off the most amount of worms.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Are you keeping up with the injections?


----------



## Lucky_072508

Yes, I am


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just an FYI - It is pretty much impossible to overdose on the vit b complex, so don't be afraid to really push that stuff in him. I say 6-7 cc each time. They pee out what they don't need.


----------



## happybleats

all good info!! you are doing great with him....Offer him all the dry leaves and brush he wants...they love the dry stuff..green leaves is great too..be sure to balance the alflafa with grass hay...here is a electrloyte recipe most like...also Valbazen mightbe kinder for your wormer since he is already be injected quite a bit...1 cc per 10# but if you get ivomec plus, its 1 cc per 40# unless you do it oral, and I wouldnt if he is heavy loaded...oral is 1 cc per 30# I believe..

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..


----------



## luvmyherd

I was told by someone on this site to give 12cc of Bcomplex (in two 6cc injections) every 6 hours for 24 hours. The Pen should be twice the normal dose. 1cc per 10 pounds instead of 1cc for 20 pounds.
Still holding good thoughts for you and your little guy.


----------



## Lucky_072508

Late this morning Sully seemed a bit tired. He didn't want to hold his head up and wasn't "talking". He also didn't want water.
My mom took care of him this afternoon and I guess he did well for her. He had 16 oz. of a store bought electrolyte mix (I will be making my own based on the 2 recipes I have received on here), he ate a BUNCH of leaves, and actually chose those over hay and sweet feed. She did say that he doesn't seem to be able to eat while laying on his left side. She rolled him over twice to try and give his right side a break, but he rolled himself back over. 
She also cleaned his penis and his tail (if anyone missed my earlier post about that, his penis looks infected and my other goat, Jakey, chewed on Sully's tail).
When I got home I went in the pen and he held his head up to look at me and kept it up and was talking the entire time I walked over to him.
He ate some hay for me and also some more leaves.
Tonight I gave him his dewormer (I think it was liquid safeguard), as well as a tetanus shot. I had increased his b complex to 7cc every 6 hours, I'll increase it again tomorrow.


----------



## happybleats

you can use hay bales or logs, what ever you can find to prop him up of his side..you want him in a natually laying postion he wouldlay if well...kind of up on his chest, you dont want him laying on his side at all...this will begin to make matters worse with his rumen...
increasing B complex wont hurt,, he will pee out what he dont use...but I would stick with 1 cc per 20# of Pen...

best wishes


----------



## wildegoats0426

I am praying for sully!!


----------



## Lucky_072508

I will try propping him up in the morning. I doubt it will last long, he will probably scoot himself off. But I will have my mom prop him back up every 1-2 hours until I get home from work.

The timing is horrible, but I found 2 young does who are exactly what I was looking for. Would it negatively effect Sully's progress if I got them now? My theory is that they would be a nice distraction for my other goat, Jakey, and keep him from pestering Sully.
But if it would hinder Sully, I will not get them. Sully's health is the most important right now.


----------



## happybleats

I think As long as they are not in the pen with him, to pester him, it should be ok..: ) 

(Im thinking the stress of new ladies in his area..).


----------



## Lucky_072508

I don't have any way of separating them right now, unless I move Sully to one of my empty turkey houses. The benefit of that would be constant shelter and a break from Jakey's constant pestering.
The negatives are that he won't be able to lay in the sun and be able to scoot around to eat whenever he wants to.

Another option would be to use some extra fencing I have to make a mini pen within the pen for Sully.


----------



## janeen128

Personally I put all my sick ones by themselves until they start to perk up like themselves. I haven't had too many sick ones thankfully. It might be best to keep him separate for awhile until he is better...


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

So what has happened with Sully? I hope with all my heart that he has pulled through for you


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hope sully's doing well. We're all pulling for you and him!!!


----------



## Abra

I would like to know too! I have been eagerly, impatiently, hopefully, and anxiously watching this thread!
I hope he is doing well... 
Praying for you both!


----------



## Lucky_072508

Thank you for your continued support and prayers. For those who missed it, I posted an update yesterday. It is on page 8.


----------



## wildegoats0426

How is he today?


----------



## Lucky_072508

He is about the same as yesterday. He still isn't taking water from me, but my mom will try later and she can usually get him to drink. I did leave a pan of water about a foot from his head, so if he does get thirsty he can scoot over to it.
He has a big appetite today! He is eating leaves, hay, and he had some sweet feed. 
I'm hoping my dad will be able to section off a part of the pen so that Sully can recover in peace and not have Jakey being a turd around him. I love Jakey just as much as I love Sully, but Jakey can be quite annoying. He acts like a hyperactive, stubborn 5 year old most of the time. Goofy goat...


----------



## wildegoats0426

Poor jakey is wondering what's wrong with his bud. I think if you help sully stand for a few minutes at a time it would help him gain strength


----------



## Lucky_072508

How much weight should I try to have him bear? The last couple of times I've tried to stand him up, his legs gave out almost immediately.


----------



## wildegoats0426

You could probably but something under him to prop him up


----------



## mjs500doo

We used an old stuffed animal sling hung from the ceiling in one instance, and in another, we placed a barrel under the belly of an adult doe.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I really hope sully pulls through for you it seems like he's recovering nicely. I once had a buck down for about a month fighting tetanus after he got caught in an old fence and hurt his foot. Thankfully he got better. His progress was just like Sullys after he got his appetite back it was smooth sailing


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So glad things are going better! I agree, get him up. Just a little weight at a time, then decrease his support a bit so he can get a little stronger. (From what I know about humans and applying that to goats )Being down this long is going to weaken his muscles because he hasn't used them in a while. Don't stand him and just let go, that could be dangerous, but definitely get him up, it will help rumen action


----------



## Lucky_072508

I just came back from tending to Sully. He still didn't want any water so I am going to have to start forcing him.
I turned him over and then propped him up in a normal laying position and I put an old tire behind him so that he couldn't flop back down immediately. 
I tried standing him up but he was way too heavy to keep him up. His back legs are basically useless. He can't put any weight on them. He also automatically leans and flops his head and neck over when I have him up.
I was getting optimistic but then my mom was telling me to be realistic and not to get my hopes up.
I told her that I've already had my heart broke with this. I was devastated and said my goodbyes to Sully a few days ago. So what's the worst that can happen. He'll die? I prepared for that days ago...


----------



## Lucky_072508

Oh, when I had him propped up, his stomach was gurgling a lot more than usual and he was burping constantly. Is that still a good thing?


----------



## nchen7

yes! stomach movements and burping usually means rumen is working. great sign!!!

and, I would say get your hopes up! your guy is fighting the good fight!

as for the flopping, can you fashion some sort of hammock/sling thing to prop him up? it'll force him to use his muscles.


----------



## Trickyroo

My prayers are with you . Im hoping Sully finds the strength to pull through this. Hugs to you both .


----------



## wildegoats0426

Keeping you and sully boy in my prayers. Go sully!


----------



## Lucky_072508

I went down to see Sully and the little turd had kicked the tire away and he flipped himself over to his preferred side.
I'm hoping my dad can make a sling today while I am at work.
I had a breakthrough with the water situation. The past 2 days we have been offering tap water from the house. I decided to try giving him water from his trough which is well water and whatever rain water gets in. He drank 1.5 pans of it!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Maybe he has an aversion to the chemicals in the tap water? I don't care for tap, like my well water a lot better.


----------



## Trickyroo

That's great that he is drinking !


----------



## sweetgoats

So glad to hear he is drinking. You have to try to get him to eat. maybe make up some oatmeal, they normally love it. Make it warm and maybe some molasses and raisins in it. Also try if you have them pine tree branches, they love those as well. 

I am sure praying for him.


----------



## janeen128

Yay!! He's back to drinking....


----------



## Lucky_072508

sweetgoats said:


> So glad to hear he is drinking. You have to try to get him to eat. maybe make up some oatmeal, they normally love it. Make it warm and maybe some molasses and raisins in it. Also try if you have them pine tree branches, they love those as well.
> 
> I am sure praying for him.


He has been eating well. Leaves, hay, sweet feed, etc.


----------



## groovyoldlady

I just read through the whole saga. Poor Sully and poor YOU. I am also praying for his recovery!


----------



## wildegoats0426

That is awesome!


----------



## happybleats

sounds like his spirits are up...good news on food and water : ) keep up the good work...a sling would be ideal...he cant kick that over lol...


----------



## Lucky_072508

Yes, his spirits are up. He's even getting feisty! He's like a sick kid who is feeling better but thinks they can get away with anything because they are still "sick" lol. 
He acts like he can't move when people are watching, but I'll find him up to 10 feet away from where I laid him, flipped over on his favored side, and with the tire that I used to prop him up with a few feet away where he obviously kicked it.
If he gets better, it will be hard to break him of the whole "I am número UNO, the world revolves around meeeee!" attitutude lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow that's great! Hoping everything continues to go well!


----------



## nchen7

great news! but what a stinker!


----------



## Trickyroo

Of course the world revolves around Sully ! :-D
What on earth are you thinking otherwise 
You have done a extraordinary job with him :hug:


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sully must have woke up on the wrong side of the shelter this morning because he was being a little turd! 
I propped him up and he immediately scooted himself forward to where he could lay flat. So I propped him up again, same thing. We repeated this several times. Even though his legs are stiff and can't bear weight, he does use them to scoot and push himself forward. 
My dad started making a sling yesterday, and it should be finished today.
I'm hoping to see a big improvement once I start getting him up. My parents are getting tired of taking care of him while I am at work, and they are starting to be negative and telling me I need to put him out of his misery...


----------



## Trickyroo

It sounds like Sully is feeling better since he has enough energy to be moving that much ! I think the sling will help him a lot , get the pressure of his weight off him and get the blood flowing to his extremities. I can understand how your parents feel , its a lot of work and they have other responsibilities too. But if he is putting up a good fight , it is owed to him to help him fight , IMO.
Keep up the good work , thank your parents for all their help and maybe do something special for them today to show how much it means to you and Sully. Remember you guys are all in this together.
Your all in my prayers and thoughts :hug:


----------



## nchen7

what a fighter he is! I agree with Laura, if he's a fighter, then fight along with him! I think he'll start doing great when the sling is done. he's probably irritated that he can't move around much....I get irate too when i'm bed ridden.

what a guy this Sully. you'll have to post a picture of him when he's up and running around again. put a cute face to the fighting spirit!


----------



## Lucky_072508

I will. I'm not giving up on him. If my parents decide not to care for him when I am at work, then I'll bring my work home. I'm a nanny and I have permission to take the kiddo anywhere. His favorite place to be is my house, so I could take care of the munchkin, and Sully.

I have photos on page 5. Not sure if you saw them?


----------



## nchen7

oh! I didn't see the pics, but he is SOOO CUTE!!!!! and i agree, i don't like taking pictures of my animals when they're sick either...


----------



## wildegoats0426

Gooooo sully!!! I'm so happy for him


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's so stinking adorable! Rootin' for sully!


----------



## sweetgoats

well, to be honest, Sully will be Numero Uno if he pulls out of this fully. There is no way you will not be able to spoil him forever.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Woot woot! Go sully!!!!


----------



## milkmaid

Come on Sully!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Go Sully! Super happy for you!


----------



## Lucky_072508

My mom just informed me that while I was at work, my little champ got to his knees by himself!


----------



## goathiker

Yay, go go Sully!!!


----------



## happybleats

That is awesome!!! great JOB!!:stars:


----------



## happybleats

he is adorable..looks to have a personaity to drive you nuts lol...that is a good thing...now here is a question I hope will not put a damper on his recovery...

from the pix...I do not see alot of wear on his knees..meaning..still looks to have hair..not bald and calloused..It might be the way the pic was taken...has he been tested for CAE? Im sorry..I dont mean to throw a wet towel on things..and I hope its just the way the pic is..:sigh:


----------



## Lucky_072508

I'm pretty sure his knees are bald. I will check in the morning. I know that Jakey's are for sure bald.
What are the symptoms of CAE?

I'm definitely not letting Sully go without a fight. I almost had both he and Jakey taken away a few months ago. We didn't know goats weren't allowed in city limits and after 2 years my neighbors randomly decided to call animal control. Even tho we had asked all the neighbors multiple times if the goats bothered them and they all said no, and the neighbor kids would come over to see and pet them. And our neighbors had cows, chickens, and horses. We told animal control we were moving in 3 months and they said that was fine. All the neighbors knew we were moving, but they called animal control again and this time we were given a time frame to have the goats out. If we weren't moving, the goats would have been taken away.
Now we live on 31 acres. I think if I was meant to not have Sully, it would have happened before now. I really believe there's a reason he is still here with me.


----------



## happybleats

there is a thread on here to explain CAE..its real informative...but like I said..it could just be the picture...: )


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow good job sully! That's great!


----------



## Lucky_072508

Another great update! I just propped Sully up against the tire and he fully extended his back legs underneath him to push his butt all the way up in the air! He stayed in that position for over 10 minutes (i dont know if he's still up, I am back up at the house now)! So he's definitely getting some strength back!!!

My dad was down there to see it too, which was great because he was starting to be negative about Sully's progress. He kept saying how amazing that was and that he never would have guessed that Sully would be ale to do that.
Unfortunately the sling isn't done, my dad is terminally I'll and has good days and bad days and the past few days have been bad days. He feels bad that he can't do more, but he is ale to do the shots which is good.


----------



## Trickyroo

That is great to hear ! Sully is doing his best , and I think without you pulling for him and being there , he wouldn't be trying so hard 
He sure knows he is well loved 
Give yourself and your parents a pat on the back for working so hard for Sully. No matter what happens here , you all should be very proud of yourselves ! Bless his heart , you go Sully , you have a lot of people here pulling for you young man


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's fantastic!! Go sully!!


----------



## happybleats

exciting!!! You are doing amazing with him!!


----------



## wildegoats0426

Awesome I'm so excited for sully !!


----------



## nchen7

You and your parents did an AMAZING job!!!!! Sully too of course. I'm glad there's great news so far!!! keep up the great work, and I can't wait for him to stand on his own four feet again!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Keep up the good work Lucky, your parents, and of course, Sully!


----------



## Lucky_072508

I wish I could have taken a pic of Sully just now, but it was too dark.
I had just moved him out of the field and into the shelter and gave him his dinner, which was a huge bucket of leaves and some alfalfa hay. He looked around at his hoard of food with a look on his face like "ahh...my feast! Where shall I begin?" 
When he gets better and can eat on his own, it is going to be hard to convince him that he really doesn't 5+ hand delivered meals a day lol.

Today was the first day I actually wanted a pic of him since he has been sick. He doesn't look sick anymore, he just looks like he is resting.
He has been sitting up on his knees all day!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That is great!!! He really sounds like he's improving! Woohoo, go sully!


----------



## wildegoats0426

Whoop!!


----------



## erica4481

I've been following your thread and keeping Sully in my thoughts. Glad he's getting better and hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## janeen128

Yay!! Go Sully


----------



## cheyenne

That is great news!!!! :hugs:


----------



## happybleats

little by little!!! thats wonderful news


----------



## MsScamp

Lucky, that is wonderful news! Good job! :wahoo:


----------



## Scottyhorse

This makes me SOOO happy to read! Sounds like he really wants to get up and go! I can't wait to see pictures of him running around again


----------



## ThreeHavens

Go, Sully, go!


----------



## sassykat6181

Awesome updates! Did anyone else think Meningeal worm?


----------



## sweetgoats

I can not believe he has such a will to live. That is wonderful. Keep you the great work.


----------



## Trickyroo

How is Sully man today ? I look at this thread every morning ! 
I have been thinking of him all the time , lol. I think maybe Lucky should make a new thread about his recovery instead of seeing the original one , I hate to see that title. Its not fitting for him now


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sully is still improving!
I went into the pen to feed him this morning and he tried really hard to get up and walk up to me. He couldn't do it, but he tried. He has not been laying flat on his side at all (except for the situation below) for the past 3 days, he has been sitting up.
It was funny this morning, I went to give him his nutri-drench and he saw the bottle and immediately flopped on his side and started running in place because he HATES it. I decided to quit with the nutri-drench since he is eating well.
So all he is getting right now is 12 ml b complex every 6 hours and 8 ml penicillin once a day.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awesome !!! Poor Sully , tried his best to get away from you and that nasty nutridrench , lolol. 
How is his water intake ? 
Your doing such a wonderful job with Sully ! Your awesome


----------



## Lucky_072508

Thanks!
His water intake is pretty good. I don't know how much he drinks when I am not around, but I offer him water every couple of hours and he usually drinks a little bit each time.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I don't know if you can find it, but my little guy here LOVES Power Punch when it comes to a nutrient drench. He will suckle it straight out of my baster, I mean drenching gun. I haven't had to try it on my girls, but since I know he loves it, I just top dress his food with it now, since I know he won't snub it.


----------



## milkmaid

Oh, I am SO happy that he is recovering! I agree with Trickyroo, this thread needs a new title!


----------



## nchen7

AMAZING news!!!!! you did awesome! :stars:


----------



## wildegoats0426

Awesome go sully !!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Woo hooooo!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Woot woot, go sully, your doing great!!


----------



## erica4481




----------



## littlegoatgirl

^^^^^Agreed!^^^^^


----------



## janeen128

Awe! Yes Sully get well soon!


----------



## russellp

No wonder the goat on the get well card is sick, he is smoking cigarettes!


----------



## erica4481

Lol.....it's a thermometer


----------



## russellp

Just trying bring some levity. Just reading Sully's story is stressing me out.


----------



## russellp

I wish Sully was near me, I would take him wherever he needed to go. What an uplifting story. Great, great people on here.


----------



## Trickyroo

You got that right russellp :hi5:


----------



## Terra Mia

Wow..I love the fact that there is so much warm and love on this forum. You guys rock! Sully sound like a fighter..hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Grrrreat news!!!!!


----------



## happybleats

good job Sully!! Thats so funny about him running in place lol..too cute!


----------



## Barnes19

Hey I'm so glad he's on the up! May he continue to do so!

Sometimes I think they're just too stubborn to let go ... sometimes I've had one that I'd be positive was past the point of possible return ... but kept trying for them simply because they're still trying, an if they haven't given up I haven't the heart to say "Sorry but you can't make it".

And they come around ... often I think it helps that they have confidence in you ... when my buck was sick he wouldn't let me leave ... if a goat too weak to stand can force you to stay ... I'm sure he kept eating the little leaves I picked him just because I asked him to, he wasn't hungry ... and when he was recovering he would literally suck whatever nasty bitter concoction/cure I offered him out of the syringe like a bottle kid ... and then make horrible faces afterward! (hes a smart lad ... )

One warning ... in your goats' eyes you are now a miracle ... every little (or big) problem will now be presented for curing under the faith you can do anything! And its amazing how long they remember!


----------



## MsScamp

Barnes19 said:


> And its amazing how long they remember!


Oh yeah, goats have the memory of an elephant!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Prayers for Sully this morning ...


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sully is continuing to improve! I propped him up so he could stand on all 4 legs and he was able to do it with some help. His right leg is bent at the hoof and he has a hard time straightening it up to bear weight, so I have to have my leg against his right side to keep him from falling over (he never falls to the left, it is always to the right). I have no idea how to help him with that.
He is getting really good at bearing weight on his back legs and his left front leg tho. He ate a really big breakfast and drank 2 pans of water. It is a nice day out so I helped him walk out of the shelter and into the sun.

Is it still too soon to get a doe or 2? I was thinking it might help motivate him to get up. I don't want to stress him out tho.


----------



## MsScamp

Would it be possible to splint the leg that is bent? That would give him some extra support. Is the hoof bent backwards? If so, it could be contracted tendons and should correct itself in a week to 10 days.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I think it would be better/safer to wait until he's 100% to get a couple does. Atleast until he's up on his feet


----------



## goathiker

It's great that he's up trying to walk now. Now as he gets better and when he gets to the point you want to start quitting the vitamin B DON"T QUIT COLD TURKEY. Reduce to 3 times a day then 2. Then down to once for a while and then to once a day orally. Anytime he regresses go back to the last dosing for a while. 

He's not there yet, just wanted to make sure it was said...


----------



## russellp

I agree on waiting to introduce does, they would just start nagging at him about things that need doing around the farm.

Seriously great news, goats are freakin awesome. Any other domesticated animal would have given up long ago!


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> It's great that he's up trying to walk now. Now as he gets better and when he gets to the point you want to start quitting the vitamin B DON"T QUIT COLD TURKEY. Reduce to 3 times a day then 2. Then down to once for a while and then to once a day orally. Anytime he regresses go back to the last dosing for a while.
> 
> He's not there yet, just wanted to make sure it was said...


Second this, big time.  I am SO glad he is improving! I'd wait until he was 100% to introduce some friends, don't want him to get too excited too soon.


----------



## uglywon

I've been checking this thread every morning and evening just to see how Sully is doing. It gives me renewed faith in humanity in days where it is harder to find and makes me proud to be part of this little community. Good job momma, go Sully!


----------



## milkmaid

I've been watching too! I can't say how glad I am that he is recovering so nicely!


----------



## happybleats

For his legs...message them and work them ...theres a good chance he is just weak from laying down...or a combo of both the illness and not using the legs...excersise them, bend then, message them..even if he get mad lol..like you would anyone who has laid too long and muscles are weak 
I would give a dose of Selenium vit e gel or BoSe as well

Keep up the great work..you have taken him from "Getting him put down" to he's almost up..Amazing Job!! well done!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Patti's going to fly over to Sully to give him a "Get better soon!" kiss.


----------



## erica4481

Hehe.... so cute


----------



## GarciaFarms

I as well have been reading this thread daily!! I feel like I know Sully!!! I'm definitely team Sully!!!


----------



## MsScamp

ThreeHavens said:


> Patti's going to fly over to Sully to give him a "Get better soon!" kiss.


I love that picture! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MsScamp

russellp said:


> I agree on waiting to introduce does, they would just start nagging at him about things that need doing around the farm.


Is that experience talking? :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Go sully! Woohoo!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , we are all Team Sully :grouphug:


----------



## MsScamp

Yep!


----------



## Trickyroo

How is the young man today ?


----------



## Lucky_072508

SULLY WALKED!!!

I had to help him keep his right front leg straight, but still, he walked about 40 feet! He was ready to go! It was kinda funny, I tried to go inside a couple of times but he would flop over and bleat until I picked him back up. Hopefully my dad can make him a splint this morning. I think that will make a huge difference.

Words cannot express how proud I am of my little buddy!


----------



## happybleats

WOW>...Thats wonderful....!!!! Go Sully Go!!! Go Sully Go!!!


----------



## milkmaid

:stars: HOORAY! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats

PRAISE THE LORD, SULLY WALKED.

I am so happy. I would like already been said, massage his legs all for of them really well and move them, get that circulation going in them. he has been down awhile so he needs to get things moving.

I am so happy for you and Sully, see you did NOT fail him, you SAVED him. I know it was the lord work to make sure the vet could not come out to your place.


----------



## MsScamp

Oh Lucky that is fabulous! I am so happy to hear that. Good on you for not giving up on Sully, and good on Sully for not giving up on you! :dance: :dance: :wahoo: :fireworks:


----------



## nchen7

YAY SULLY!!!!!!!!!









good on you for not giving up on him, and good on him for his fighting spirit!


----------



## Terra Mia

That is wonderful! Great JOB!!!!!! Faith and love with support from others is an amazing tonic. "Hugs"


----------



## janeen128

Go Sully!! Yippee


----------



## erica4481




----------



## ThreeHavens

Today I prayed that God will continue to heal Sully ... team Sully is rooting for you both!!


----------



## GarciaFarms

Yay Sully!!! Team Sully!!! He wouldn't be that strong without you there with him, Lucky!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yay sully!!! I'm so glad you're seeing such great improvements. To go from the thought of putting him down to having him back up and walking again, that's incredible. The Lord truly is good! I think you'll have a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## cheyenne

Wow!!! Go Sully!!! Keep up the great work!:clap::fireworks:


----------



## Trickyroo

You rock Lucky :hi5: GO Sully GO !!!!!:snowbounce::leap::hugs:


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I think the "Go Team" chants need to change to "Go team Lucky Sully!", as you guys are working hard together!


----------



## nchen7

i think the title of this thread needs to be changed.....

how's Sully doing today?? How are you doing today??


----------



## Lucky_072508

nchen7 said:


> i think the title of this thread needs to be changed.....
> 
> how's Sully doing today?? How are you doing today??


How do you change the title?

I will update on Sully in a little bit. I have had the flu all week so I'm waiting to get some energy before I go down to see him.


----------



## nchen7

i don't know...I think only the mods or admin can change...or maybe start a new thread??

awww.....having the flu sucks! I hope you feel better soon! time for Sully to nurse you back to health! lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Sorry your sick Lucky  It is time Sully be bringing you some nice warm chicken soup  Or at least a slobbery kiss , lolol.

Feel better honey , you must be worn out completely from taking such wonderful care of Sully. You must take care of yourself 

Feel better soon :hug:

As for the changing the thread , just start a new one  That is totally your choice . Cause this one is definitely not fitting , I don't think it ever was !!!


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sully is still doing good! My mom and I went down to see him and as soon as he saw us he started bleating and trying to get up. We tried out one splint (made from styrofoam and vetwrap) but it didn't work too well. We did get him up tho and he walked around for about 30 minutes and was grazing. He did need help again with keeping his right front leg straight but he was able to stand up without needing support. You can tell that Jakey is happier now that Sully is getting better. He has been running around like a spaz and is "popcorning" a lot.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lucky_072508 said:


> How do you change the title?
> 
> I will update on Sully in a little bit. I have had the flu all week so I'm waiting to get some energy before I go down to see him.


You could probably just PM Austin or one of the mods and they'll change it for you


----------



## janeen128

Wow!! Good job!! Go Sully you can do it


----------



## Lucky_072508

Thread title is changed. Thanks Austin. 

Sully worked hard again today. We had him walking around for awhile then he was so tired he was yawning repeatedly while trying to eat and nodded off into his food dish. Poor guy. So he is napping now. We'll go back down later to get him up and around again.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yay the title is changed! :stars: I'm so glad to hear things are turning around for the good for sully!


----------



## Axykatt

Have you tried using a pool noodle to make his splint? I've heard of that before.

I haven't said anything, but I've been following your thread. When Sully walked I burst into tears. I think my friends and family are tired of hearing the updates. 

So often when ppl come on the forum with problems there is nothing that can really be done. Sully's story is a beacon of hope for us all and will help keep us going when it seems all hope must be lost. (Crying again)  :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Lucky_072508 said:


> Sully is still doing good! My mom and I went down to see him and as soon as he saw us he started bleating and trying to get up. We tried out one splint (made from styrofoam and vetwrap) but it didn't work too well. We did get him up tho and he walked around for about 30 minutes and was grazing. He did need help again with keeping his right front leg straight but he was able to stand up without needing support. You can tell that Jakey is happier now that Sully is getting better. He has been running around like a spaz and is "popcorning" a lot.


So precious!


----------



## happybleats

Love the new title....!!! Glad Sully is recovery so well for you!!...keep up the rub downs on his legs...work them while he rests....: )


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay for Sully  Im glad the title of the thread was changed !
It bothered me every time I checked on Sully's progress.


----------



## farmgirl631

I have been following this thread since day one and the thought that Sully could not be here is absolutely terrible but because of all the caring people on here Sully is still here today! This is an absolutely amazing story! Good Luck Sully!


----------



## nchen7

hurray for thread title change!!! how's Sully doing today? How are you feeling?


----------



## NigerianGirl

I haven't said anything throughout this entire thread but I have been following closely. I would love to congratulate you on how wonderful your little buddy's recovery was I am so thankful that you did not loose him. I just thought I would congratulate you before the end of the thread


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sully is a bit weak today. We got him up but he couldn't support his weight very well and we finally had him lay down because he kept falling face first. 
There's not much I can do on my own with him until I am recovered from the flu. I almost got taken to the hospital last night with a 103.1 fever (and a fever for 5 days straight).
My mom is continuing to help with Sully tho so hopefully he can work through the weakness even if I can't be down there with him every time.


----------



## GATA_Goats

I have been reading your thread for a while and I hope Sully will get better soon. My little wether is now sick too. I can't tell you how many times I thought of Sully last night. My little guy, Whitlow, seems to be doing better right now, but your thread has taught me to keep an eye out because there will be ups and downs. Keep letting us know how Sully is doing, I'm cheering for him.


----------



## janeen128

Oh double whammy for you! Yeah you need to take care of yourself as well... Hopefully this is just a little back set for Sully, and he will regain his strength soon, and so will you... Yikes... High fevers are no fun


----------



## Trickyroo

Take care of yourself Lucky :hug:
Sully will be OK , you need to be well in order to be there for him , things will fall back into place again  Is he still getting his B12 ?


----------



## uglywon

Ugh! Wished I lived close by so I could help out....poor fella. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Still getting his B-complex shots? Take care of yourself, lots of rest, try not to worry. You're doing great.


----------



## Lucky_072508

Yes, he is still getting his shots.
It was intersting yesterday, I think his weakness was just to manipulate my mom so he didn't have to work as hard. When she was helping him walk he kept falling so she held him up and leaned him against her the entire time. Last night he did the same thing until I took over while she went to get more leaves. I stood him up and he supported himself all on his own and didn't fall for the entire time she was gone. My mom came back in the pen and I told her that Sully was playing her and Sully looked at her like "crap...busted." So he's being a bit of a stinker. Sometimes I feel bad for pushing him as hard as I do, but I don't make him do more than I think he can handle. And it was clear yesterday that he bases his performance on who he is with.

I will be checking on him shortly and will give another update soon!


----------



## sweetgoats

No don't feel bad. You have done so much for that not and pushing him is what he needs. 
I hope you feel better soon. Take Vit C and Zinc.


----------



## russellp

I actually mentioned Sully on Thanksgiving. My mom was talking about just sending one of her wethers to market because he didn't seem to be recovering from a bout of barber pole worms as quickly as she expected. I told her about Sully and she almost teared up, she said she hoped nobody ever gave up on her, and recommitted herself to returning this pet to peak health. Sully is even helping other goats with his uplifting story. Great job Lucky, you are a good mom.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

I am so proud of you, not many humans today have the love and patience you have. You are a very special young lady. At dinner we said a very special thought to you and Sully that both of you recover very soon.
Take care of yourself , you have a great back up system.........


----------



## Lucky_072508

Thank you all for your support and encouragement. It's nice to know I am not alone in this.

I have another terrific update! Last night I was playing monopoly with my fiancé and my mom came in from tending to Sully and told me "you need to go look at your goat". The way she said it kind of freaked me out so I told her she needed to give me a context for her comment so I can prepare in case it was something bad. She said again "just go look at sully". So I go on the front porch and I see Sully halfway across the field. He ran the whole way. My mom had to help him keep his one leg straight every few steps, but he was up on his own and fully supported himself the entire way. I told my mom yesterday morning that I thought Sully would have energy, I had no idea he would run tho! Apparently she was trying to feed him while he was standing still, but she said he just took off with her trying to keep up in case he fell.
He still can't get up on his own (but once he's standing he doesn't need help) or take more than a few steps without his leg being straightened, but what he is doing even with help is a miracle.

Oh, I'm finally recovered from the flu. Unfortunately the weekend is over so back to work I go, but going to work is better than being sick. It is going to be a long and tiring day after being in bed for 5 days.


----------



## wildegoats0426

That is great!!!! So glad to hear sully it doing much better


----------



## nchen7

amazing news!!! for both you recovering from the flu, and for Sully RUNNING! I was tearing up as I read it. you did amazing! what an awesome goat mom!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too , how freakin awesome !!!!! That is some great news Lucky !!!
Feel better honey  And you may want to think about shortening the area that Sully has for exercise , so he doesn't over do it. Just a thought , maybe he is fine there  
Sully is such a wonderfully determined little guy , we all love him here.


----------



## goathiker

Vitamin D gelcaps may be a good thing to help him get his leg straightened out. Vitamin D is a natural steroid that helps many muscle functions in the body. You can just squeeze the oil from one onto a treat for him.


----------



## sweetgoats

:leap: How awesome is that? 

He was just being a little  Keep up the great work.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow that's awesome! You have done so much for him!!


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sully started off a bit lazy this morning. I fed him his breakfast (he gets alfalfa and sweet feed in the morning to get his energy up for the day) and I tried to get him to walk out of the shelter. He wouldn't budge and was trying to lean on me. So I started moving his legs for him until he got annoyed and did it himself lol. He walked around a bit and then he did something that made my day. He curled his lip for the first time since being sick! My buck is back. 
Then he wanted back in the shelter where his pile of leaves are. He thinks he got his way because he got back in the shelter, but really I got MY way because he had to walk there.  
It's getting really difficult to give him his shots. He sees the syringes and starts trying to get up to run away, and he tightens his muscles up so it's hard to get the needle in. It is really sad.
I got some pics of the little turd today. He has his ghetto cast on (styrofoam, ace wrap, and a little bit of duct tape to secure the ace wrap--the duct tape isn't on his fur at all).





































Ignore the foam pieces in the background, we're in the process of clearing that out


----------



## wildegoats0426

That is awesome! He is so cute  you are an awesome goat mom !!


----------



## nchen7

he is SOOO cute! he looks like a turd! with that smirk on his face.... love him!


----------



## janeen128

Good Job!! So cute Yep, I can see "trouble" in those eyes..LOL


----------



## Lucky_072508

I had a bit of a setback today. Sully was pretty weak and regressed a bit with his walking (until he got the urge to hump Jakey, then he suddenly had energy and walked on his own for about 3 feet and then did his thing lol).
Then Jakey collapsed twice. The same way Sully started out as. I'm really discouraged that I am having to start the whole process from scratch and double the amount of work each day. That's 8 shots a day, hand picked meals, and physical therapy on 2 goats. I couldn't have caught it any earlier with Jakey. He's been fine and has been running around and being his typical bratty self. Until today, that is. So hopefully it will be a fairly quick and easy recovery for him.
It still sucks tho...


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no ! What in the world is going on with them ? Now Jakey ?
I did miss some posts since I have been busy with a new baby goat and had one heck ova cold , so maybe I missed this , but is there some sort of deficiency going on there that they both have the same lameness/condition ?
Im so sorry Lucky  How are you feeling ? You have done so much for Sully , and now Jakey ! Im so sorry


----------



## Lucky_072508

Well if it's listeriosis that is contagious so that would kind of explain why Jakey now has it. I think how Sully got it is that a moldy round bale was in the pen...I feel so guilty about that. I was wanting hay in there and my fiancé and I were arguing about the quality (he said it was fine, I disagreed) and I finally gave in. I didn't know they could get sick from it, I just thought they wouldn't eat it. Right after Sully got sick we removed every last piece of that hay. I'm trying to not be angry at myself or him, but it's hard. I'm mostly mad at myself for letting someone who doesn't know anything about goats dictate what MY goats eat. And now they are sick because of me.
They don't eat anything strange. They graze and eat leaves and strip the bark off of trees. In the winter I supplement with sweet feed and hay (I moved recently and am trying to find a new source of hay).
They also have access to a goat mineral block.
I feel awful. I was finally losing some of the stress and now it's back full-force.


----------



## Trickyroo

Don't beat yourself up Lucky , your doing a awesome job with Sully and I'm sure you will with Jakey. For one , I would add a good quality loose mineral ASAP.
The mineral blocks don't give them enough of what they need.


----------



## nchen7

we all beat ourselves up, but you're doing great! don't get discouraged, and it's good that you caught it early in Jakey. the earlier you catch it, the faster they recover. so hopefully he won't be AS much of a drama king as Sully is...


----------



## happybleats

Catching it this soon on Jakey will give him a quicker recovery..Im so sorry, this is frustrating Im sure...just remember with every shot...its for their own good...

for Sully, I noticed in the pic his belly is a bit of a mess lol, because its hard for him to get up and pee, I would check him for pizzle rot from time to time...when the area stays wet from urine it can cause irritation...cleaning and keepinghim as dry as possible willhelp prevent this...

Keep up the amazing work...! Hope both Sully and Jakey recover quickly for you!


----------



## russellp

Where r u lucky, not exact but generally ?
Whitetail Deer can transmit this.


----------



## goathiker

This plant can cause this too, especially if dried.


----------



## Lucky_072508

Jakey is dead. I went down to give him his vitamin b shot and he is dead. It looks like a reaction to the penicillin. I killed him. And his chances to recover. I feel like dying. I am a horrible person.


----------



## NoahEm

I'm so sorry Lucky!! You are NOT a horrible person. :hug: You are obviously a very caring person who loves her goats. Please don't be so hard on yourself (easier said then done, I know) I'm so so sorry you lost him. Wish I could be more help :,( How is Sully doing? Stay positive for Sully now, he needs you  hopefully you can get some answers as to what is going on. :sigh:


----------



## janeen128

Oh no! So sorry Please remember that you ARE NOT a horrible person. Things happened beyond our control and you truly are a good goat mom. That easily could have been one of us, so don't be so hard in yourself. I know it's hard, hang in there praying for you, and Sully....


----------



## cheyenne

Lucky I say exactly what Janeen128 says.... it could happen to any of us (as a matter of fact it happened to me a very long time ago, only wasn't a goat) Please don't be so hard on yourself! :sad: I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh my gosh lucky... So fast... I'm so sorry! :hug: things will get better, I promise! :hug: :tears: don't beat yourself up! I shouldn't talk because I do it all the time, but you've done so much for you're goaties. If I was a goat you would be a great owner to have. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:hug: So sorry to hear about Jakey


----------



## NyGoatMom

What makes you believe it was the pen?


----------



## luvmywaggintails

As hard as it is, please don't beat yourself up over losing Jakey. You truly tried your best. I think that most of us 'goat lovers' have been in your shoes...we try so very hard and sometimes we still lose the battle. Such a difficult time..my thoughts and prayers go out to you and Sully too.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh honey , it's not your fault , please don't feel that way !
We do the best for our babies and you have done a tremendous job taking the best care of your babies .You did not cause that honey !
Please , please , please listen to all of us when we say it was not your fault , OK ? Im very sorry you lost Jakey :hug::hug::hug::hug:
We are all here for you :grouphug:


----------



## wildegoats0426

Oh my goodness. I am praying for you and your sully boy. You did everything you could do and that's all jakey asked for. I'm tearing up just typing this.. He knows he was very well loved and now Sully needs you to be strong for him. Remember the good times and take this as an experience. We have all faced this and it is heart breaking but please don't be so hard on yourself. You are the best goat mom I've ever seen. I think I can speak for everyone when I say we are keeping you in our thoughts. Lost but definitely not forgotten <3


----------



## uglywon

So sorry about Jakey. Don't beat yourself up. You did your best. These things unfortunately happen. I just went through this with my first rooster who was just awesome. He got sour crop. After trying multiple methods to clear the obstruction, following advice, I gave him a dropper of medicine to hopefully clear it up. It went down the wrong pipe and he died right there in front of me. Then one of my hens got sour crop but this time I was able to save her. Don't give up on yourself. You are a good goat person.


----------



## happybleats

Lucky, you are not a horrible person..Im so sorry you lost him...This is not your fault..I know it hurts! You gave the best care you could...Focus on Sullys recovery..dont let this shake you into being afraid to give him his shots...you have done a ton of them just fine!!....:grouphug:


----------



## nchen7

you are NOT a horrible person. I know I've been in your position before, but know you tried your best and you have been an AMAZING goat mom. :hug: so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Trickyroo

Lucky , please come back and talk to us honey


----------



## Lucky_072508

I didn't even take the time to give him much attention lately. I was so focused on Sully and Jakey was pestering him so I kept shooing him away. He died without getting even a snuggle yesterday.

I think it was the penicillin because I caught the sickness early enough to where it shouldn't have killed him in just a few hours. He had a penicillin shot and the next time I saw him he was dead and he had straight blood and bloody foam/bubbles coming out of his nose.

Here are some pics of my sweet boy...


















































































This was the last photo I took of him. It was 2 days before he died.


----------



## goatgirl16

I have been keeping up with your thread rooting for Sully's recovery I am just so shocked and heart broken for you I know how you feel and there are no words that will easy your pain you are a wonderful goat mommy stay strong and try not to be so hard on your self.


----------



## happybleats

He Was Beautiful! Im sorry you lost him. He new you loved him...

Pen can kill a goat if given in the vien...BUT PLEASE do not blame yourself...Horrible things happen..this is the life on the farm..some things we have control in some we do not...It could have been he was allergic to Pen...you just do not know..HUGS!


----------



## russellp

Go easy on yourself Lucky. There aren't many people that care as much for the animals under there charge as you do. This forum is full of people like you. I know it hurts to lose someone we are to care for, but if we learn from every experience, the death is in no way a waste. Me and my 2 boys have had some very heartfelt and deep conversations while digging the grave for an animal in our care. Sometimes lessons learned are very valuable as we grow as farmers. We lost several goats our first year and none in the last 3. My oldest boy is 16, the youngest is 12. The younger commented one time " why is it always raining when we gotta bury a goat?". The older said, " I don't know, but I'm glad it is cause I been crying for 30 minutes now". When a teenager gets a feel for the real world that lays ahead, you have to think farming has a bigger role in our lives than just providing sustinence to the general population. Lucky, you did not choose to care for these animals, you were chosen!


----------



## nchen7

*sniffle* beautifully said, Russell


----------



## janeen128

Awe he was a cutie!! Again so sorry you lost him.


----------



## ThreeHavens

That isn't your fault, love, and you bet he knew how cherished he was. I'll be praying for you all. I am SO sorry.


----------



## sweetgoats

Oh hun, I am so sorry about the loss. PLEASE don't blame yourself. After al look what you have done and most people would of let Sully go by now and you are a very caring and loving person.

It is a fact of livestock we do lose them, it does not make it easier but it is a fact of life.


----------



## uglywon

How's the Sully man doing today? Thinking of a new companion?


----------



## NativeNubiansRanch

Lucky_072508 said:


> Jakey is dead. I went down to give him his vitamin b shot and he is dead. It looks like a reaction to the penicillin. I killed him. And his chances to recover. I feel like dying. I am a horrible person.


No u are not! We all make mistakes I'm sorry for your loss, :hug: you tried your hardest you are wonderful and dedicated like I said we all make mistakes. :hug:


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sully is depressed and it's slowing his recovery. We buried Jakey yesterday under an oak tree in the goat field and Sully was crying after. I had never heard a goat cry out of sadness before. It broke my heart. I think Sully can tell that I am depressed too. I am going to get him a friend or 2 when he recovers, I just hope his grieving doesn't last too long so he can focus on getting better...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Maybe try spending some extra time with him  So sorry for you and Sully! I hope you find just the right fit for a buddy :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## janeen128

So sad Praying for you and Sully..


----------



## wildegoats0426

Praying for you and your sully boy. Hoping for a full recovery, sully can do it. So sorry about jakey :/


----------



## happybleats

awe..poor Sully...lots of extra time and affection will help him and you through this...


----------



## sweetgoats

I am so sorry about Sully. yes that cry is horrible but he will be okay with a little more love from you. It will be good for both of you.


----------



## Terra Mia

HI,
I have been following your thread. I don't know where you live but I live in Oregon. I have a really sweet whether that could be a companion for Sully. He is on my Sale page (but if you lived in Oregon and I could get him to you I would give him to you for free) he is a really sweet boy raised by 4Hers. He is a mini-nubian and has spots all over him. http://myterramia.com, (on sale page) I have been reluctant to sell him because he is super sweet and all the kids here love him but I would also love for him to go to a good home.


----------



## sassykat6181

myterravita said:


> HI,
> I have been following your thread. I don't know where you live but I live in Oregon. I have a really sweet whether that could be a companion for Sully. He is on my Sale page (but if you lived in Oregon and I could get him to you I would give him to you for free) he is a really sweet boy raised by 4Hers. He is a mini-nubian and has spots all over him. http://myterramia.com, (on sale page) I have been reluctant to sell him because he is super sweet and all the kids here love him but I would also love for him to go to a good home.


This forum truly restores my faith in humanity!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

myterravita said:


> HI,
> I have been following your thread. I don't know where you live but I live in Oregon. I have a really sweet whether that could be a companion for Sully. He is on my Sale page (but if you lived in Oregon and I could get him to you I would give him to you for free) he is a really sweet boy raised by 4Hers. He is a mini-nubian and has spots all over him. http://myterramia.com, (on sale page) I have been reluctant to sell him because he is super sweet and all the kids here love him but I would also love for him to go to a good home.


That's really nice of you! I love nice people


----------



## Lucky_072508

myterravita said:


> HI,
> I have been following your thread. I don't know where you live but I live in Oregon. I have a really sweet whether that could be a companion for Sully. He is on my Sale page (but if you lived in Oregon and I could get him to you I would give him to you for free) he is a really sweet boy raised by 4Hers. He is a mini-nubian and has spots all over him. http://myterramia.com, (on sale page) I have been reluctant to sell him because he is super sweet and all the kids here love him but I would also love for him to go to a good home.


Thank you very much for your offer. Unfortunately I live in Arkansas. I hope you find a great home for your little guy!


----------



## NigerianGirl

I know it's a whole away but my does are due in march and if they have a boy I will wether him and you can have him to bottle feed !


----------



## NigerianGirl

If you still need a companion by then I'm in Arkansas too


----------



## Lucky_072508

I posted an update in another thread of mine that pertains to Sully's recovery. Hopefully I'm allowed to post it here, too. If not, sorry!

He is still getting his penicillin and b complex. He is eating fine and drinking decently (he is being picky with his water, it has to be just the right temperature otherwise he won't drink it...goofy goat.) He has also started squawking when he wants something. I'll be all the way up at the house and I'll hear him and run down thinking something is wrong and when I get there he has a look like "took you long enough. I want more grain, slave."
He just is not wanting to support his weight or take steps. He won't put any weight on the one leg. I did get some gel at tractor supply that is supposed to help with circulation and sore and stiff muscles. So I am going to start rubbing that on his leg. 
He can't decide if he wants up or not. He can scoot really well and can get himself anywhere in the shelter. He also digs himself a hole trying to get up. That's sad to see but at least he is using his legs. 
He acts differently with my mom. She hates seeing him fall so she holds him up and lets him lean on her. Then I take over and I get him up and I make him stand on his own. I do catch him if he starts to fall, but otherwise I don't let him be lazy. He usually stands quite well for me, but not since Jakey died. 
It doesn't help that we have a ton of snow. Schools have been cancelled for a week as well as businesses. So it's hard to get Sully walking because of the snow and the fact that it is freezing out.


----------



## happybleats

massageing those weak limb will be good! work them too...bend them and such...get some fallen hay and throw down for him to stand on..get him up as often as you can manage...he needs to work those muscles...Have you tried BoSe or Selenium Vit E gel...Also Extra Vit E wont hurt...just poke a hole in a gel cap and squeeze it in his mouth..

Keep up the great work..there will be ups and downs in recovery..hopefullly mostly up's!


----------



## Lucky_072508

Well I spent about an hour with Sully this morning and he did pretty well. He still can't put much weight on the one leg but he did want up this morning which was good and he stayed up the entire time I was with him. I rubbed the gel I got into his leg a couple of times and was massaging, bending, and stretching it the entire hour. He started having tremors in it a couple times but I got it to relax. I used to work for a quadriplegic and my main job was to work her muscles and do her stretches and that past knowledge has been coming in handy. 
I'm not pushing the walking or bearing weight evenly, I just want him up. 
I should be getting his friend either today or Sunday, I'm optimistic that it will help him. 

Oh, he has been doing well with his water the past 24 hours. He's been drinking 50-60 oz. around 3 times a day. It has to be warm tho lol. Not hot, not cold, not room temperature. Warm. Oh well, if warm is what he wants, then warm is what he will get!


----------



## nchen7

you're such an amazing goat mom. Sully seems sooo spoiled!


----------



## janeen128

Yep, you are amazing!!! Yeah, I think he might be a bit spoiled, but I have 9 goats and 2 sheep and EVERYONE of them are spoiled rotten stinkers, even the bucks


----------



## Lucky_072508

I have great news. My fiancé called me into the goat pen earlier and Sully was standing up. Apparently when Troy (my fiancé) went down there Sully was up and Jordy was supporting his bad side so he wouldn't fall. Jordy got Sully up. That is the first time since being sick that Sully has been able to stand up without my mom or I's help.
So proud of my Sully and also of Jordy! :clap::dance::stars::wahoo::leap:


----------



## happybleats

Thats awesome : ) he has a new focus..to play and chase Jordy!!


----------



## Lucky_072508

Jordy is dead. 
I went down to give him a bottle and he was dead. Sully had fallen over on him and he suffocated.

I'm done.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodnes  That's awful! Who would have thought of it? Please don't blame yourself  I am so sorry this happened!! :hug:


----------



## Lucky_072508

I don't know how much longer I can do this. That's 2 goats that have died on my watch, within days of each other. I am responsible for the deaths of 2 innocent lives.


----------



## happybleats

Lucky!! there is no way you could have forseen that...im so sorry...!! Please give yourself some time...keep working with Sully...once he is well...then maybe you both wil be ready for a new companion...Im sorry..I know you are heart broken!! 
:tears:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jen, I am so sorry, truly I am! You are really being put through the ringer here.....I don't think most people would have thought of that scenario.....that was a freak accident. Please don't blame yourself, but try to see it for what it is....an accident! So was Jakey~how were you to know he would react like that? I myself have given pen and I don't have an epi-pen for a reaction, so I have just been lucky....you are so attentive to your goats, Sully is lucky to have you and your family! :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm soooooooo sorry lucky!!!  this is so unfair! I hope things pick up, dong blame yourself! It's a freak accident, nobody can foresee that!  so sorry!


----------



## Axykatt

That's really horrible. I can't imagine how you must feel. It isn't your fault, but I'm sure that doesn't make you feel much better. I wish I was closer and could help for a few days to take some stress off you.


----------



## Lucky_072508

I hate to say it but I think something my fiancé intended for good actually caused Jordy's death. I don't think Jordy helped Sully up. I think my fiancé stood him up and told me that Jordy did to make me feel better. Because it doesn't make sense that tiny Jordy could have gotten Sully up when it takes a full grown person to do that. If he really was that strong enough to hold him up, then Sully would not have been able to squish him to death. If my fiancé would not have stood Sully up and lied about, then Jordy would not have died. I only mentioned this to my parents and not my fiancé because I know he feels bad about it and I don't want to make him feel worse by letting him know that I know...


----------



## nchen7

Oh Jen. I'm so sorry you're having a rough go of it! Don't blame yourself. None of this is your fault. You're doing an amazing job. :hug:


----------



## cheyenne

Oh Lucky I'm so very sorry!!!!!!! The heartbreak must be unbearable! Just know that you have the support of all of us here. You know we're all pulling for you and Sully... Don't beat yourself up, ok? It was an accident that you had no way of knowing was going to happen.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Praying for you lucky. I'm so sorry


----------



## CritterCarnival

I'm so sorry for you having all these troubles right off the bat. Some people have nothing but good luck, some people have nothing but bad luck. There can be a steep learning curve with critters. Hang in there, it can seem like forever, but eventually things will fall into place and you'll be amazed at how your beasties will thrive.

:hug:


----------



## Lucky_072508

I'm at a loss of what to do with Sully...everyone else has given up on him. When I am at work my mom is supposed to take care of him but she says his leg is shot so she has stopped standing him up. All she does is feed him. She rarely even gives him his shots because his muscles are so tense it's hard to get the needle in. She also says he doesn't need his shots anymore. I keep telling her that he needs to get up to build his strength up and that his leg will only get worse from laying down all the time. She says he is too far gone tho.
I am soooo frustrated. I have worked so hard, put so much into him, and everyone is giving up and there is nothing I can do about it. When I am home I give him his shots and work his leg, but it's not enough. If I don't have help then Sully will stay the way he is and he could lose the use of his leg permanently. It's not fair to Sully. I don't know what to do. Part of me says to get him put down. But I worked so hard, HE worked so hard, to overcome his sickness. All that is holding him back is his leg. We are so close. I just don't understand how people can give up now...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh no, honey! Is there a goat person in your area, or even and animal person, that you can pay or ask as a favor to visit and give Sully his shots??


----------



## Trickyroo

Have a vet come look at him , he/she will let you know if its too far gone or to continue to fight with him..
You've gone this far , Im thinking its owed to him to have a vet look at it at this point. JMO. Seriously.


----------



## sassykat6181

Trickyroo said:


> Have a vet come look at him , he/she will let you know if its too far gone or to continue to fight with him..
> You've gone this far , Im thinking its owed to him to have a vet look at it at this point. JMO. Seriously.


Agreed! Maybe if the vet says there's a chance, your mom will continue to help.


----------



## janeen128

Well, I remember in an earlier post that you could take Sully to work with you, forgive me if I'm wrong on that, but if you can that is what it would do for a week, and see if he improves, then make you decision from there. He's likely depressed since he is all alone outside (not your fault) So that might also be a lack of cooperation too from him.


----------



## Trickyroo

Jen , you have too much on your shoulders right now. You need to have him looked at by a vet. At least the vet will give you a prognosis.
Stop beating yourself up , but do have a vet look at him. There is just so much you (we) can do , I think you went above and beyond with all your goats . I know you are a positive person , and that is what kept Sully going all this time. But again , there is just so much we are capable of doing . Time for a vet. Im sorry honey.


----------



## janeen128

Trickyroo said:


> Jen , you have too much on your shoulders right now. You need to have him looked at by a vet. At least the vet will give you a prognosis.
> Stop beating yourself up , but do have a vet look at him. There is just so much you (we) can do , I think you went above and beyond with all your goats . I know you are a positive person , and that is what kept Sully going all this time. But again , there is just so much we are capable of doing . Time for a vet. Im sorry honey.


I agree. I just hope you have a vet. Yeah, this is what I would do.


----------



## Lucky_072508

I will try and get a vet to come out. I've tried before but was told the vet doesn't do barn calls and I don't have a way to get him to the vet. My car needs to be fixed so I've been taking my parents' van to work and they do not want a stinky goat in it. (We used it when we moved and the goats were relatively clean and it still took about 2 months to get the smell out). Even if my car was fixed I couldn't put him in there either.
My fiancé offered to foot the bill for the vet if I can get Sully there. 
He did rig up a pretty ghetto sling for Sully today, I'm going down in a little bit to check and see how he is doing in it. He hated being put in it and kept trying to climb out and was refusing to hold himself up. 
I know there is only so much you guys or I can do.
I am trying not to get overwhelmed. This whole thing with the goats and my fiancé has made me depressed. I had been asking for help with the animals from my fiancé and mom but crap hit the fan last night when my fiancé said "are you goings to pawn our kids off on your parents like you do your animals?". My mom is done helping. I rarely ask my fiancé for help and when I do, he complains. Even though I take care of his cat and dog nearly every day. So now I need to do it on my own so they don't get even more pissed off at me and so I don't need to hear any more nasty comments from them...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I do have to say- as for his comment, he should realize that a sick animal needs some extra help, as does a sick kid. My grandma comes and gets me from school often when I'm sick because both my parents work and I can't drive yet. He needs to realize that unless he's going to stay home all day and not ask a single favor of you to help with a sick kid, he has no room to talk.


----------



## Emzi00

I agree with Sarah.


----------



## Lucky_072508

I'm used to taking on a lot of responsibility, I have done it my whole life. I grew up helping my mom taking care of my severely disabled brother until he passed when I was 15, I've worked in child care for the past 8 years (with "normal" and special Ed kids), I worked for a quadriplegic, I took care of my mom after she had open heart surgery a couple years ago, and I continue to help with my dad who is basically terminally ill. 
So it bothers me when I get overwhelmed or can't do it on my own. It's hard for me to ask for help from people and so after asking for help from my mom and fiancé and having them get mad at me really sucks.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so sorry Jen  Prayers for strength and peace.
I know this will break your heart , but sometimes your health and well being has to come first. Not saying give up on Sully , but somewhere you have to draw a line. I think your Mom and fiancé are feeling a bit ignored might be a fair word , not that Im on their side , cause I'm not , I'm on Sully's and yours. But take a step back and look at your situation. Who is suffering ? For how long will you allow yourself to go on this stressed and overwhelmed and basically living and breathing for everyone else ? Priorities is what it comes down to. You may have to sit down with your family and man and let them know you appreciate all they have done and are doing for you and Sully. Let them know they are important to you . This is one of the reasons i mentioned getting a vet in to look at Sully. So you can have some answers and a prognosis .
Im sure your family misses you and of course your man. They need you too  Im with you , I would be there for my animals no matter what .
But just let the ones around you know you love them and appreciate them. That might make the atmosphere a little less charged and will take the stress level down a bit for you. There is only so much you can take honey.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

I have been following this thread for awhile now. Just curious, what kind of vet for farm animals doesn't make barn calls! Are there any other vets in your area? Any friends that could give you a hand hauling? How about a rental truck? It sounds to me your family is jealous of the love you have for your animals. You are a gentle soul and deserve better. You give and give and get nothing but judgement in return. I would be hanging with the animals too, and fighting for them. (As a matter of fact, I've been that route more times than I would like to say when the human element in my life starts getting "too human") As long as your Sully has a breath to fight on with keep after it. Animals know when their time is up. 
Something in the last few pages of this thread really stirred me up. I am with you and your goatie all the way and if my energy can be sent cross country hopefully it can give you just that little bit of strength to help you continue your fight.


----------



## wendylou

Deschutes Dawn said:


> I have been following this thread for awhile now. Just curious, what kind of vet for farm animals doesn't make barn calls! Are there any other vets in your area? Any friends that could give you a hand hauling? How about a rental truck? It sounds to me your family is jealous of the love you have for your animals. You are a gentle soul and deserve better. You give and give and get nothing but judgement in return. I would be hanging with the animals too, and fighting for them. (As a matter of fact, I've been that route more times than I would like to say when the human element in my life starts getting "too human") As long as your Sully has a breath to fight on with keep after it. Animals know when their time is up.
> Something in the last few pages of this thread really stirred me up. I am with you and your goatie all the way and if my energy can be sent cross country hopefully it can give you just that little bit of strength to help you continue your fight.


Could not have said it any better! Everyone here is rooting for you Jen! You have done an awesome job taking care of sully and I hope the outcome will be him walking soon! I wish we all could be there to help, take shifts, or just be there to talk to. I'm sorry your stress level is high. Just remember to breathe.


----------



## janeen128

So how are things? I hope you have a very Merry Christmas....


----------



## wildegoats0426

Merry Christmas lucky and sully, hope all is well


----------



## NoahEm

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## goatfarmer4891

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but I would try daily injections of Iron 200...it sounds like Anemia might be causing some of the weakness. I hope everything is going ok for you! I will be praying for your strength!


----------



## cheyenne

I haven't read any more about Sully lately, how is he doing? Hoping you are doing ok too, Lucky...


----------



## janeen128

I'm curious as well.


----------



## uglywon

Still pulling for the Sully man. Any updates? Is he getting along with the new critters?


----------



## Trickyroo

How is Sully doing Jen ?


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sully is alright. He is lonely tho and cries out whenever he is by himself in the pen. The babies are being kept inside for the next 8+ weeks until it is warm/safe enough for them to be down with Sully. I have been looking for an older buckling to keep Sully company. He has lost alot of motivation. He won't even support himself if we stand him up and his bad leg has actually shrunk a couple of inches and he doesn't use it at all. We've been massaging it and stretching and working it but it hasn't helped much. He has lost a bunch of fur on it too. All I can really do is keep working his bad leg, feeding him, bringing him water, keeping him company, and telling him how much I love and believe in him. He's my baby boy and As long as he is still wanting to fight, I won't give up on him.


----------



## happybleats

Im so sorry Lucky, I hope he fights hard for you..did he ever get a sling?


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope he fights this and recovers for you Jen. 
But if his leg is changing like you said , I'm afraid the leg may not be doing well. You may have to re evaluate things , just saying.
I don't want to be negative , I'm sorry.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Lucky how are things?


----------



## goatfarmer4891

I have been praying for you and Sully!! Can you update us?


----------



## cheyenne

Still no updates on Jen and Sully? I was hoping I just missed something as I haven't been on here much lately... Is everything ok Jen?


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Jen , hows everything ? Maybe she got married ? 
Hope all is well .


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Anyone try the PM route? I'm a tad worried...


----------



## wildegoats0426

I am too :/


----------



## Trickyroo

I sent a PM , hopefully we will hear Jen is OK and so is Sully and her new babies.


----------



## Lucky_072508

Sorry for worrying y'all. Things have been really stressful at home and I have been really depressed. I just got my anti-depressant dosage raised and I went on another med for anxiety. Hopefully it helps because I've been like a zombie lately.
The babies are doing well. Sully is not. He can't even stand up even with help and my mom is now refusing to care for him while I am at work during the day. She says that he isn't getting any better so she isn't going down there (to his pen) anymore. So he doesn't get to eat or drink all day and he cries and cries until he is hoarse...so even tho he is still fighting and all that needs to happen is to get his strength back I am going to get him put down. Unless my mom has a change of heart which I don't see happening... 
So that's where things are at right now... :-/


----------



## wildegoats0426

I'm so sorry :/ Can he be put in a sling during the day?


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry Jen, but it would be the kind thing to do I think at this point  Hope your other babies do well for you :hug:


----------



## kccjer

I'm sorry. I do agree with your mom tho. At some point we, as responsible pet owners, HAVE to be able to say enough is enough. It is so hard to evaluate whether our loved pet is really trying to fight or whether we just want to see it. After this long without standing on his own for any length of time, muscles just aren't there any more. Could he recover? Maybe. But what is he going to go thru while doing it? How is his "quality of life" going to be? It is hard, I won't disagree with that. And it's heartbreaking....especially when you have poured your own heart and soul into it. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Its good to hear form you Jen. Im sorry things aren't going well.
I think its time for you to put Sully down. Im so sorry , but he is going to or already is wasting away and he is shutting down. He can no longer be cared for properly , ending his suffering is the best thing you could possibly do for him. There is no recourse IMO.

Please do this final thing for him , he will thank you . 
Im sorry honey , take care of yourself.


----------



## janeen128

Awe so sad about you and Sully. I think you are doing the right thing though..


----------



## NigerianGirl

I hope everything's ok


----------



## goatfarmer4891

I am so sorry that you are going through this :mecry: There are hard times when you have to try and accept that you have done all that you can for them and it is time for them to go on to a better place where they will be pain free and done suffering. I am praying for you and I hope that you do okay dealing with all of this. Stay strong honey and be happy...you deserve it and you have our support so anytime you feel down remember that you can reach out to any of us :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm so so so sorry... But I think you're doing the right thing. The only way you could properly care for him would be if you quit your job, and you just can't do that. I think he is shutting down and trying to hang on for you since you tried so hard, but I think it's time to let go. Prayers are with you :hug: hope you'll be okay.


----------



## nchen7

oh, I'm so sorry. he and you fought so hard! but, I think it'll be for the best. doesn't make it any easier :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: Oh dear God. :hug: I'm so sorry! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so sorry  :hug: I do think it is the best and most humane thing. :hug:


----------



## cheyenne

I'm so sorry Jen, you tried so hard. :hug: Sometimes things just don't work out the way we want them to...


----------



## dance4emily

So sorry I know how that feels.


----------



## happybleats

I too feel the same as everyone here...the great show of love is letting go when you know its time...but even though its the right thing to do..it doesnt make it easy...Know that we all stand by you in this and send hugs...


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I have been following your journey from the beginning. I agree that the time has come. I had a rescue horse that was old and had cancer, and was skin and bones. But she was still enjoying life. Then I went to the barn one day and she was down and wouldn't rise for me. My friends and I tried for a whole day to get her up. But I took it as her telling me she was tired, and ready to rest. I had the vet humanely euthanize her. It is very hard, but as Sullys ambassador you need to realize that it is in his best interest.


----------



## Lucky_072508

I think today will be Sully's last day, and I can't even be with him. I went down this morning to see him and feed him and Elliot (new goat) and Sully was making this awful cry/moan and was grinding his teeth. He wouldn't eat and I couldn't comfort him. There was nothing I could see that was wrong. He just kept crying and looking at me with this pleading look in his eyes and I had to tell him there was nothing I could do. I told him I loved him, that I was so very sorry, and that it was okay for him to go. Then I had to leave for work. It was so hard to walk away from him knowing he might be dead when I get back.
I am devastated....


----------



## MsScamp

Ahhh Lucky, I am so very sorry. :hug: :tears:


----------



## nchen7

awww!!!!!  :hug: :tears: i'm sorry. :hug:


----------



## Cactus_Acres

So sorry. You can honestly say you did everything within YOUR power to help him.


----------



## Lucky_072508

Obviously I didn't do enough. That look in his eyes...it broke my heart.


----------



## Trickyroo

Jen , he needs to be put down now , like today , I'm so sorry 
But he is in pain , and it could be a lot from what your describing .
I wouldn't wait another minute honey , I know its hard , but please do this one final thing for him to show him how much you love him.
Do it today. (((hugs)))


----------



## nchen7

Oh honey, don't beat yourself up. we have all been in situations where we say to ourselves "we haven't done enough", but you know what? you DID do enough that was in your power to do. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Letting him hang on is only making him suffer more.
Now is the time to give him peace and freedom from the pain he is in.
The only reason he is hanging on now Jen is that his body is slowly and painfully shutting down and not for any other reason.


----------



## Lucky_072508

Trickyroo said:


> Letting him hang on is only making him suffer more.
> Now is the time to give him peace and freedom from the pain he is in.
> The only reason he is hanging on now Jen is that his body is slowly and painfully shutting down and not for any other reason.


I know and I feel like crap. I'm at work and there is nothing I can do. 
It sucks knowing that he doesn't understand. I wouldnt blame him if he hates me for all of this...because I hate me for it too. His death and the deaths of Jakey and Jordy all trace back to me. Yes, I tried to do all I could. But it's me who caused it all. And I can't even let him go with dignity...


----------



## Lucky_072508

Just called my mom to see how he was. 

Sully is dead.


----------



## happybleats

Jen, I have been there...My Nubian Buck Tank was my baby...he was only 4 years old when he got an infection that became septic...no matter what I tried, what my vet tried he was getting worse and we couldnt stop it...he could hardly stand he hurt so bad...I finally made that choice to have my vet put him down...Its heart breaking but comes a time when we have to make that call. No he doesnt understand...but he does kow you love him and that is what matters...be there for him and let him go...

*Im so sorry, we posted the same time....HUGS!!! know he is no longer suffering!! *


----------



## wildegoats0426

Lucky I'm so sorry:/ you did everything and sully knows you did the best you could for him


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry Jen :tears::hug:
Rest In Peace Sully :angel:


----------



## luvmyherd

Believe me when I say I truly empathize. I have followed Sully's story and know how much you loved him and how hard you tried. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## janeen128

;-( So sorry! Hugs! No, it's not your fault... You tried everything you could to save him.... He knew you loved him... He's not suffering or sick anymore...


----------



## wildegoats0426

I have followed your story from day 1 and this truly breaks my heart. We love you and sully, Jakey and jordy. They know they were loved very much. We all learned from this and you did everything you could. You are an awesome goat mom so please don't be hard on yourself


----------



## uglywon

Rest in peace Sully man. Don't be so tough on yourself Jen.


----------



## cheyenne

Jen I'm so sorry for your loss.... you did your best and I'm sure Sully knew how hard you were trying to help him. :hug: Please don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

I have been following this thread and you have done all you could.. Sorry he's gone now..


----------



## MsScamp

Jen, I am so very sorry. :tear: This is NOT your fault. Polio/listeriosis is a very tough nut to crack. I had one with it, she relapsed, and I lost her. My vet told me that you can do everything right, but they sometimes relapse and when they do it's next to impossible to pull them out of it again. Please don't beat yourself up, you did everything you could for your Sully.


----------



## Lucky_072508

So my heart got broke all over again today.
I am a nanny for a 5 year old little city slicker boy who loves taking "field trips" to my house to help with farm stuff and taking care of the animals. His favorite animals of mine are the barn cats and Sully. He knows Sully has been sick (he doesn't understand it, he just thinks his leg was hurt and he couldn't walk) and he loved going down to feed Sully and gathering food for him. He takes that job very seriously. He even said I needed to get a Saanen goat to guard him because apparently saanens protect goats with hurt legs lol. 
Well today we were playing a beanbag game where you toss a beanbag and say what you are grateful/thankful for and one of his was "I am thankful I get to see Sully a lot". And I knew I had to tell him. So I Set the beanbag aside and said "hey Gabe...you're not going to be able to see Sully anymore." he thought I was messing with him and he put his hand on his hip and asked why. I said that Sully went to goaty heaven yesterday. The kid looked like he was going to cry. He gave me this sad, confused look and said "he died? What happened?" I told him that he just wasn't able to get better and so he went to heaven. 
He is going to need closure like he did when Jakey and Jordy died, so if he wants to see where Sully is buried I will show him. And if he wants to talk about Sully and/or ask questions, I will talk and answer.
It's just going to be hard...


----------



## goatfarmer4891

I am so sorry Lucky  I know that horrible feeling, just remember that he is in a better place. We bought our god daughter a baby Pygmy a while ago and he got very sick very quick and passed away  it broke my heart to have to tell her, but it is part of the lovely goat world. I pray for your comfort and strength in this difficult time and know that you have us for support.


----------



## MsScamp

Oh Jen. You know we are here when/if you need us. :hug:


----------



## Lucky_072508

What would have caused his sudden death? He seemed fine before. He was eating and drinking normally and didn't appear to be in any pain. He just couldn't get up and walk. 
That morning it was obvious he was in a lot of pain. He recognized me but 10 minutes later he was unaware of anything and the fact that my mom was down with him.


----------



## MsScamp

I would imagine swelling in his brain. Both Polio and Listeriosis causes the brain to swell. Once the brain stem reached a certain point, the pressure would interfere with things like breathing, heart beat, etc.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Jen. I am so sorry for both you and Gabe. I lost my baby 6 days ago. It is so hard but you get through it. :hug:


----------



## russellp

Lucky,
You gotta be tough for yourself and the boy. There is no hate in this situation, Sully knows you gave him an awesome life, imagine what he must think of you, ..........she treated me like a king, she is the best thing in my life, I am so glad she was my keeper, how lucky was I to have Lucky!


----------



## GATA_Goats

Im so sorry this whole thing happened to you. I know Sully was your heart.


----------

